# ***Custom Gunstock Business For Sale***



## skhammer1210 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gunstock business for sale from Weiser, ID…over 300 rifle/shotgun patterns, '96 nardini lathe, 4 router panagraph, bandsaw, several blanks in all grades of wood. Amazing opportunity for someone interested in semi-inletting or woodworking trade. Call 208 888 3099 for info.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a great opportunity for someone out there that wants to expand his or her woodworking business. Additional photos of the equipment and a sample of the stocks you've carved may prompt more interest. For those who are interested, I did a quick google search and found their website and facebook page.

http://shgunstocks.com/


----------



## skhammer1210 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the wonderful welcomes and support you have sent over. I am astounded by the many responses I have received in such a short amount of time. This is an awesome place to be a part of, you guys/gals rock!


----------

